# Post your PUPPY PICS that melt your heart



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Whenever I look at this picture, I cant help but feel nostalgic. This was taken when the boys were 8 weeks old and they've only been with us for 4 days. They look so peaceful and they just love to lay down beside each other. Now, when I look at them, when they are beside each other, all I can see is sharp teeth trying to nip each other! WHere have all those puppycuteness gone? But seriously, this is one picture I always carry in my wallet.










And this one, just recently, is one of my favorite. This is the first time I feed them outside their crate. They waited for each other to finish. Didn't try to steal each other's food. But they did try each other's water, as if it any taste different than what they have in their own bowl.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

> But they did try each other's water, as if it any taste different than what they have in their own bowl.


LOL mine do that too. With food and water as if the other dog has something better.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Is that a luggage???? Is he trying to fit himself in?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

This is my favorite one of Eddie and Uallis...Eddie has dirt all over him...so typical...










I just adore this picture. They both look so happy!










All of these pictures are older...Uallis is twice as big now.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I love those pics of EDDIE & UALLIS, too. On the second picture, if not for the tongue, EDDIE can hardly be recognized. He blends really well in the dark, dont you think?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Is that a luggage???? Is he trying to fit himself in?


Do you mean mine? That is the laundry basket I caught her in.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh its a laundry basket.. LOL! At first I thought it was a luggage and she was trying to make herself fit inside.  Sorry, my eyes are getting bad. Those are really cute pictures. I wish I have the skills to capture MOMENTS too. I am such a poser so I dont really capture golden moments, I capture fake smiles instead.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mudra said:


> I love those pics of EDDIE & UALLIS, too. On the second picture, if not for the tongue, EDDIE can hardly be recognized. He blends really well in the dark, dont you think?


It was taken partly in the shade...Eddie does blend in with the dark...It's hard to get a good picture of him in darker backgrounds...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL MDAWN! Well, EDDIE has a beautiful shiny black coat. How often do you give him a bath with a coat like that? Is it the shampoo or he is naturally shiny?


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of Zoe when she was a pup, they all washed away in the hurricane, and I didn't have a digital at the time. 

but here are new picture of my pup coming home at the end of the month:

This is the only one I can get to load at the moment but he is only like 2 weeks in this picture. I have newer ones, but I don't feel up to fighting with the computer:


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is the LOOK that decided she was staying with us. This about 2 hours after we found her in our parking lot. I'd already bathed her but she was soo skinny and sad.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Cash when he was 12 weeks old, Arrow with a "oh god, please don't grab my ear again" look, haha.


Sheltie puppies playing, from my mom's '04 litter (she has bred and shown Shelties for 25yrs, has a litter once every other yr) 



And the day i brought Arrow my aussie home way back in '03, we were both exhausted!! He was 12weeks old.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I've posted this one somewhere before but it still melts my heart to see it:









Honey and her brothers and sisters at 7 weeks
(Honey is the one in the dead center with her nose buried)









Spunky at, I think, 9 or 10 weeks









Honey at 4 weeks


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mudra said:


> LOL MDAWN! Well, EDDIE has a beautiful shiny black coat. How often do you give him a bath with a coat like that? Is it the shampoo or he is naturally shiny?


I just give him a bath when he starts to smell...every couple months. His last bath was in October. He's getting a bath tonight because he's getting neutered tomorrow. His coat is just shiny like that. Uallis has a shiny coat as well but his fur is softer than Eddie's.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice thread...can I pick only four to post?? I don't want to inundate you with Zoe pictures!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

After a long day of crate training.









A music lover!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

9 week Sandy









and 16 week old Sandy


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Iris and Puddles...I LOOVEE everyones Puppies


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my... those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe not flattering, or in a scenic area, but note the size of the puppy. He is actually shorter then my cat in this picture. LOL He has grown to 2 1/2 times his starting size. From 8 weeks that is. He is now 15 1/2 weeks. LOL
I have to get my camera out soon or he will be full grown and I won't have any good ones.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love all of these pictures. Beautiful babies everyone. Great thread to start!

Here are my favorite pictures of Riley


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

This is LuLu at about 10 weeks the day after we brought her home. This picture just melts me..


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

Sugar at about 10 weeks.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

Everyone's babies are so cute! This thread puts a smile on my face 









This is Nico with Cuda, the day we brought Cuda home from the shelter. Nico looks so happy - I think this is the only pic I have of him 'grinning'. Cuda looks a little scared, understandably... "Is this my new mom?"









And this is Cuda when she was a little older, looking really happy  (please excuse my foot)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Chubs, you don't have to put img tags around your pics twice. 









Here is Snoopy at 9 weeks on the way home from the breeders house.^









When we got home ^









He had an eye infection a day or two after we brought him home ^









All tired out. lol


----------



## Fila22 (Jun 26, 2007)

that's fila at about 4 months..









another one here, my wife was showing her off. I regret not taking that many pictures when she was little i didn't know they grew that fast...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know what you mean fila.  I didn't take many pics when Snoopy was a puppy and he grew so fast. Now I take tons of pics, espically since I have my own digital camera now.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

This face melts my heart all the time! Pathetic isn't it?


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of Duncan's puppy pictures. I don't have that many but he was so cute.








Duncan loved to sleep on the back of the couch.









And here are a few good ones of Patrick.









He used to love to sleep in this tiny space under the table. He quickly got too big but he was adorable.








I don't know if you can see but he was about 10wks in this picture and he is carrying a big stick (bigger than him almost). He still carries things in his mouth constantly.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> This face melts my heart all the time! Pathetic isn't it?


Puppy pictures always make me smile. 

This one is priceless.


----------



## NeenjaMastah (Oct 22, 2007)

Bella, on her way home from the breeder









Tired from playing all day


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's LeRoy at about 9 or 10 weeks old.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You might want to try and post the pics again neenja, here is how to do if you don't know how,
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/13113-having-trouble-posting-photos.html


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Greyhound puppies!!!!

Here's puppy Deuce, that stayed with us for a while...









A super cutie!









A little 3 month old girl who just got her tattoo's done...









And a little tiny newborn


----------



## tipsysmama (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> This face melts my heart all the time! Pathetic isn't it?


_That's a puppy_?!?!??! Holy Moly! Adorable and huge!


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

To many to pick from!

Heres the only puppy pic I have of Jessie, we got her at 4 years old. 









Abby and ziggy, best buds from the start!









Ziggy, the face that made me buy her... hehe


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Ziggy causing mischeif!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My old lab, Bailey when he was about 8 weeks old. He was the cutestttt puppy.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

BAILEY as a Puppy a couple days after bringing her home (sooo cute  )...


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

And, her beautiful face now that she's all grown up...  



















I think she's still cute, even as an adult... but I am biased, lol


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish i would have been able to see him as a puppy. He is an older dog which is probably why he was let go but he is the best dog ever.


----------



## filox (Dec 19, 2007)

A year ago...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I love puppy pictures!


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

We didn't get Daisy (great pyr) until she was 7 months old and Bailie (boxer) until she was 1.5 years. So, I don't have any puppy pics of them.  However, I do have one or two of Wrinkles (english bulldog puppy that is 4 months old now) from the breeder.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

There is nothing like an Aussie puppy (yeah i am a little bias, LOL) great pictures!



Equestiana said:


> To many to pick from!
> 
> Heres the only puppy pic I have of Jessie, we got her at 4 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks. In the past year I went from owning a golden retriever who passed early in the year to owning 3 aussies.. The black aussie, Ziggy (because of her blaze) was the first aussie I ever owned, she's about 1 1/2years now. We fell in love with the breed because of Ziggy (seriously, smartest dog I've ever met) so we got another one.. The brown fluffy one named Abby. Both are from the same breeder.

Well... then the blue merle was available. She's older, just turned 5. We got her in July. Jessie, is actually Abby's mom and Ziggy's 1/2 sister. She retired from breeding so we snatched her up. We think we need a red merle now... you know, to have one in every colour.. Are we nuts??


----------



## Dookie (Jan 3, 2008)

Some members here seemed to like the early polar bear looking pictures of my new pup Nala so here you go.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Did I do something wrong??









Let's learn shake at 7 weeks!









Twinnies!!









This face got him out of trouble each and every time:


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Did I do something wrong??


I love this pic. =) Such a sweet little beagle.


----------



## talented79 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks ) he is my little shadow. I was on vacation for the last week and he got very very attached to me, and it was so sad when I left for work this morning he gave me this look that said, "Wait mom, aren't you taking me with you today??" We're going hiking in the mountains by my house tomorrow so I'll bring the camera


----------

